# Finally satisfied enough to show off my 04...



## Savedsol (Sep 23, 2004)

TCR Team
Ultegra 9 speed
Campy 10spd Record Shifters
Shimano R-540 wheels
3TTT Bio Morphe Bars (31.8)
3TTT Less Stem
and the best for last
*Non-existent FSA Superlight carbon cranks painted to match the frame!!! *  These were a super sweet find on eBay from a guy with contacts at Giant in Taiwan.

Future plans are Topolinos and all Campy 10 speed...


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Wow.......that's awesome. I'm assuming you're going to put better wheels on it as well when you upgrade to Campag 10?? My uncle has the same frame with all Record on it and Eurus wheels. Incredible bike.


----------



## Savedsol (Sep 23, 2004)

Definitely. Topolino 10's. I ave to meet my personal goals before more money goes herer though


----------



## Savedsol (Sep 23, 2004)

Ok, I'm finally done!!! See the updated pic above...

04 Giant TCR Team
Full Record 10
Topolino Clinchers
Conti GP Force/Attack
Specialized Alias Saddle
3T Bio Morphe Bars 31.8
3T Less XL Stem 120
FSA Superlight Crank 172.5 (custom made for Giant for this bike and NEVER available for sale)


----------



## EasyRider47 (Sep 18, 2005)

*Here's mine....*

Hey there:

Here's mine...enjoying every minute on it!

FYI - DuraAce gruppo & wheels.

EasyRider47


----------



## Savedsol (Sep 23, 2004)

Need to get these babies on the scale!


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

Thats a nice TCR Advanced !



EasyRider47 said:


> Hey there:
> 
> Here's mine...enjoying every minute on it!
> 
> ...


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

Savedsol.......what does your TCR comp weigh? 

i'm at 13.88 lbs / 6300 grams, and dropping, i just got Veloflex Records, and a Token Ti/SC/Al cassette, that should shave another 250 grams off mine !



Savedsol said:


> Need to get these babies on the scale!


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

And now, for something completely different...
My OCR Comp... 18 lbs, I weigh 255. Why get any lighter? (The bike, that is.)


----------



## Savedsol (Sep 23, 2004)

Don't know yet. I'm guessing right under 15. I'll be a few weeks before I do so stay tuned.



TZL said:


> Savedsol.......what does your TCR comp weigh?
> 
> i'm at 13.88 lbs / 6300 grams, and dropping, i just got Veloflex Records, and a Token Ti/SC/Al cassette, that should shave another 250 grams off mine !


----------

